# hyperactivity normal in pups?



## LolaDad (Oct 13, 2007)

Our 11.5 week old Lola from Chrisman Maltese in PA has what I would think is atypical Maltese behavior...hyperactive, terrier like digging/sniffing, defiant and non-lap dog. Is this something that puppies grow out of or simply her personality?
Any input would be much appreciated. We adore her of course but are quite surprised since we researched the breed for years and liked it for its sweet and gentle temperament, perfect for apartment living.
Also, at what age can they walk on the pavement and go to doggie parks or does this have to do with any particular vaccine v.s age??
many thx,
Lola Mom


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lola is still a very young puppy. She will probably calm down as she ages, but that won't be for quite a while.
She shouldn't go out around other dogs until she finished all of her puppy vaccines. My Bogie is over 3 years old, and still not a typical lap dog. He does spend much more time close to us than he used to, but will lie in my lap for five mintues before he wants down. Your baby will change as she gets older. With proper training, I'm sure she will become a wonderful pet. Please post some pictures of her. Christman breeds some beautiful pups. Congradulations on getting one them.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a new puppy as well (mine is now 15 weeks though) and i would have to say that sounds exactly how luna was like at about 10-12 weeks! Running around mad - hence my nickname for her being Devil Puppy! She has calmed down and loves snuggles - but she still has her hyper times... its just a puppy thing! Maltese are still quite playful though even when they get older (as I have heard) but get more lap-dogish. Remember shes just a tiny baby - think of a toddler and how lively they are! We also live in an apartment with Luna - on the 14th Floor in Sydney Australia! 

I wouldn't take her out on walks or to parks until she has had ALL her vaccinations (about 16 weeks) - before this time puppies are very vulnerable to some nasty diseases like parvo (which can be deadly). The vet would probably be able to give you more information about how things are done exactly in NY or your area and how to keep lola safe!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I know what you mean. With my first one I remember being so confused and wondered where the "gentle-natured lap dog" was. I had Cujo in my house instead!! I've raised three Malts and all three were like this.

In my experience it isn't until they are between one and two years old that they have truly settled in and it becomes more about you than about them. To compare it to non-alive goods, I could say they develop a patina!! LOL They just become so wonderful!! 

But as puppies they can be a handful! Just try to enjoy it for what it is and know that at the end of it, you'll have your lap dog!!

Puppies have sooo much energy but I do remember that when they get tired they can be loving and sweet and cuddly. Mine were not good eaters at first and I remember enjoying hand feeding them kibble. They were very sweet at meal time and I felt that it really bonded us. 

She will likely do annoying things like biting at your feet when you try to walk and biting when playing. If that happens let us know and we can offer some suggestions.

It's best not to take them in public until two weeks after their last shot. When going to the vet be sure and not let her walk on the floor. And wait about 3 weeks after her last shot before getting the rabies shot.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My Matilda was alot like your baby. I actually was a bit disappointed at first. I was expecting a cuddlylittle fluff that would do everything I said. Matilda is a alfa dog and we still struggle with her, but she has calmed down alot. She's 2 1/2 now. Hang in there it only gets better


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

All puppies are inquisitive, busy and not much time for you until they get to 
know their environment well. Maltese are no exception. The best thing to do
at this age is to get down to their level and let them play with you. Puppies
love to run all over someone's face and lick their noses. 
Cosy is two years old and still won't sit on a lap for more than 30 seconds
unless there is food involved or we're sitting in a vehicle. However she will sit 
right next to me. Toy, who is four will sit in anyone's lap, but she will also lick 
us to death while sitting there. LOL


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Our 11.5 week old Lola from Chrisman Maltese in PA has what I would think is atypical Maltese behavior...hyperactive, terrier like digging/sniffing, defiant and non-lap dog. Is this something that puppies grow out of or simply her personality?
> Any input would be much appreciated. We adore her of course but are quite surprised since we researched the breed for years and liked it for its sweet and gentle temperament, perfect for apartment living.
> Also, at what age can they walk on the pavement and go to doggie parks or does this have to do with any particular vaccine v.s age??
> many thx,
> Lola Mom[/B]



Puppies tend to have big bursts of energy and then sleep. That is normal puppy behavior. Digging and sniffing is normal dog behavior. If there is a particular area you don't want her digging in, when she starts to go near it, call her away for a treat (you may need to be right there) and keep her on a leash. 

Defiant implies the dog is willfully resisting you. You have to remember that you are speaking a complete foreign language to your puppy both in words and your body language. All your pup knows is dog-language. So, you need to be very clear about what you do want and make sure your pup can understand that. Your pup doesn't automatically know "come here". So have the pup drag a light leash while you are supervising so that when you ask the pup to "come here", you guide the pup to you for a treat and be sure you are squatting down (not leaning over the pup). Tell the pup the exact moment they do what you want (like sitting or piddling in the right place). The more guidance you offer, the more in-tune you and your pup will be. 

Not every Maltese is a lap dog, especially young, excitable puppies. Some never will be. Each dog has a different temperament. For example, I've purposefully look for high-energy, obnoxious puppies because they make good workers (walking/hiking/swimming, going to work, traveling, doing obedience/rally/agility). I also have a very structured puppy raising. They are still very sociably, happy, tail-wagging dogs who very much eminate Maltese-ness. I have done therapy with past Maltese who also did agility and/or obedience. But do they tend to want to hang out on my lap...not if they can play fetch. They're still affectionate and kissy and want to be in bed at night. Every dog is different. 

And, of course, if you have any concerns about your puppy, don't hesitate to contact your breeder.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

You've gotten some great advise already..hang in there. Research training methods and use one that suits you. When herk was a wee one I spent many sessions per day playing with him to wear him out. In fact he wanted to play the second he woke up. I could barely get a cup of coffee before I was on the rug rolling balls and playing tug of war with stuffies. In fact I would kick the stuffies around on the way to the coffee maker :smrofl: 

In the beginning I hand held his chewies with him on my lap while stroking him. It was a sweet way to get up close and personal.

have fun, it won't last

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hmm, I wonder if your baby is related to my crazy Caira... She is not a lapdog by any means, and she is 9 mos old. She is 100% puppy still though! How long have you had Lola? Her life with you is probably pretty different than what she was raised in, so there is bound to be some transitional issues. 

and as everyone has already said, don't put her down anywhere in public until she has had all of her shots. 

Can't wait to see pictures of your baby, I bet she is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## LolaDad (Oct 13, 2007)

thank you everybody for your replies! i just read them all out loud to LolaMom and we both had a good laugh and feel better knowing that we are not the only ones!

yes, devil puppy and cujo sounds just about right!

lola is a crazy little woman, she is very energetic, like a little tiger

we need to re-read all your advice now and get our act together when it comes to training her

we also play fetch with her in the house, i can't wait to be able to take her for long walks (as cesar millan would say)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdxou2ACZIU

here is a pic of lola at union square park (pretending to be shy and gentle!)


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> thank you everybody for your replies! i just read them all out loud to LolaMom and we both had a good laugh and feel better knowing that we are not the only ones!
> 
> yes, devil puppy and cujo sounds just about right!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's a real cutie!! Where do you live? I'm on the UES.


----------



## LolaDad (Oct 13, 2007)

hi! we live in murray hill. we are planning on taking some more pics of lola very soon, she is growing very quickly!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Just like everyone said...that's completely normal. My pups are neurotic at times! Especially Emma and she is 2 lbs less than Benny and the baby. I know it can get crazy at times...but try to enjoy it! They are only puppies once! And, yes I wouldn't bring her out on walks or to petstores until after all her vacinations. I didn't bring mine out until they were around 6 months old. It's worth the wait b/c you certainly don't want them to get sick or anything. However, I know it can be agonizing to wait until then!! 

Congrats on little Lola...she is beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Having just read this thread for the first time I had to giggle :HistericalSmiley: 
Devil puppy, Cujo, and you have Koko, he is 15 months old and I have to say somewhat less racey, yet still a little hyper but I am sure with all the little events in his short little life may have something to do with his change. He is still assertive and slightly bossy, more so with Scooby than us though, he is cuddly, but when it suits him only, usually when he is tired and wants a lap to sleep on, we do have a purpose in his life beside providing love, food, play and medical attention, but I have to say most times he is just so happy to amuse himself with his numerous toys. He loves attention though and will play for hours with us if we sit and throw a ball etc. his energy is never ending.
I am sure once Lola begins to develop her own personality, she is still very young, and begins to understand you she will become everything you ever saw in her breed and more than likely more. They are delightfully sweet little angels most of the time, yet can be quite the opposite too, but that's what I love about them, they are never boring that's for sure


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Congratulations on beautiful Lola!! I think it is normal b/c shes so young still. Mia is a total lap dog like now but she is now 9 months..almost 10months old. When she first came home to us from Chrisman, she was also very active. She eventually calmed down and is totally a mushy lap dog right now. Congrats again, and enjoy her!

Hope to see more pictures of beautiful Lola!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> thank you everybody for your replies! i just read them all out loud to LolaMom and we both had a good laugh and feel better knowing that we are not the only ones!
> 
> yes, devil puppy and cujo sounds just about right!
> 
> ...



Haha that is the cutest video!! She loosk like a little flash of lightening! At least she has fetch down! ENjoy this adorable puppy stage while you can- once it's gone you'll miss it (at least I do  ) My Jett is a total lap dog and is only happy if he's laying/ sitting in someone's lap. Kylee is more independent but still loves to lay with people every once in a while. Good luck with Lola- she's soooo cute!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Our 11.5 week old Lola from Chrisman Maltese in PA has what I would think is atypical Maltese behavior...hyperactive, terrier like digging/sniffing, defiant and non-lap dog. Is this something that puppies grow out of or simply her personality?
> Any input would be much appreciated. We adore her of course but are quite surprised since we researched the breed for years and liked it for its sweet and gentle temperament, perfect for apartment living.
> Also, at what age can they walk on the pavement and go to doggie parks or does this have to do with any particular vaccine v.s age??
> many thx,
> Lola Mom[/B]




:shocked: What!?! Chrisman Maltese let a puppy go to a new home at 11*.5* weeks? Shouldn't these violators of the "12 week rule" be prosecuted???


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just had to respond to your post regarding your new puppy Lola. Our little Chrissy is just a little bit over four months old and we call her "wild woman" because she is so very, very playful and always on the go. I too was wondering just how long the puppy stage lasts. After reading all of the posts, I was happy to see that I am not alone as far as what to expect with raising a little puppy. 

Just enjoy your little Lola because before you know it, she will be all grown up. Unfortunately, I was not able to see her picture and am looking forward to seeing just how cute everyone else said that she is. By the way, you could not have come to a better place to learn all about Maltese puppys and dogs!! The people on this Forum are just wonderful and very knowledgable!!

Snuggle's and Chrissy's Mom


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I must have forgotton how puppies can be! I do miss the hyper active pups. My Maltese are all lap dogs and I wish they will just play on their own sometimes. They all stick to me like glue. When I sit, I will be bombarded with pups on my lap. You will look back and miss it one day


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Y'all this origial post is from back in October 2007. I believe Lola may now even have a brother. But I would be very interested in hearing from the OP if Lola has calmed down any and if she is more of a lap dog now. And, pictures, please of both.


----------

